# Best way to print decals?



## Catherinerflynn

How do you all make your images required for placing on miniature models? I'm really new to this so would love to get some ideas on how to go about doing what I do better! I make miniature houses 15cm high x 10cm width. Currently this is how I make the door sand windows:

- draw windows and doors witg ultra fine ink pen
- scan in
- scale down in Photoshop
- insert picture into word doc
- cut out very carefully with scissors
- stick on with modge podge covering it all.

The problems I'm having are...
- when I insert the picture into word, invariable, word doesn't import it at the same size as how it was in photoshop. Surely there's got to be an easy way to to this?!

- I'm thinking abou using lasertran decal paper rather than just ordinary paper for a much better finish. What do you think?

Thanks for any tips!!


----------



## Rattrap

If you have access to a copy of Photoshop and a Laser Printer, this is the way to go. You can see some of the ones I've done on Facebook here.

If you don't own a copy of Photoshop, I'd recommend the freeware program TheGIMP. Nearly as good, and the price is right.

Be careful with hand-drawn decals. Even though the package says "permanent" most markers are _very_ vulnerable to both the acetone in clear lacquer, and/or the ammonia in Pledge floor finish (or whatever name it's going by this week).

I've had very good results with the decal film sold by MicroMark. It even comes with a can of sealer. On the whole, I have better results printing on the transparent, although the white film does pretty good (that's what the decals on the sides of the trailer are done on). I've used the Mod Podge technique, and while it does work, it's worth the trouble to buy the actual decal film.


----------



## aussiemuscle308

do you have a picture of what you are actually doing?



Catherinerflynn said:


> - when I insert the picture into word, invariable, word doesn't import it at the same size as how it was in photoshop.


but you can set the image size in Word. you can enter the number in the picture properties (word 7 has it on the image toolbar)

you can also print directly from photoshop, use 'print with preview' which will let you see what you are printing and set the size and position.

using decal paper, you need to print at very high quality and use super glossy setting in your printer settings.

leave the ink to fully dry, i leave it for 5-7 days. it may run if you don't.

spray on the setting film and leave for another 24 hours. You can use crystal clear spray paint for this, rather than a decal setter.

cut out and wet, then slide into place.


----------



## John P

Aussie's right, Word has a setting in the image window for "100%", and , heck, photoshop is used for art that HAS to be printed at specific sizes, so you should be able to make it exact.

I personally use CorelDraw. Whatever size I make the art is the size it prints, down to three decimal places.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Personally, I use WordPerfect, but the process is the same. I then export the document to a .PDF and take it to the local copy shop to have the print it onto Microscale decal paper with a laser colour copier. This gives me waterslide decals. The only thing is that laser printers can't print white or metallics, but it gives very fine decals at least equivalent to kit decals. If you know someone with an ALPS printer, it can even print white and metallics, but they need to be a on separate image.


----------



## Mr. Wabac

PhotoShop is a better way to go but very expensive.
If you have Word I am assuming you have Microsoft Office - which would include Powerpoint.

Powerpoint is a much friendlier program to use for any graphics work; it is similar to Word but gives you more options and is easier for page layout.


----------



## Alien

Just a quick note about Photoshop..
Have you ever wanted it but could not justify the price???

You can download a copy (As well as other Adobe products) for free, and it is totally legal.. It is true!! Honest!!

There is a catch. (There is always a catch.) It is an older version of Photoshop, part of Adobe Creative Studio 2. But it works very well (I use Windows 7) and does way more things that I know what to do with.
There is no support and it is 'as is, where is' but it is FREE.

Surf up: https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/cs2-product-downloads.html#

You will need to create an Adobe ID (Take 2 minutes) and then you can start downloading..

Enjoy

Alien


----------



## JohnO1961

Hi guys (and gals)

I'm new here and this is my first post.

I'm a cinematographer and a photographer and I've been a photoshop user for years. I am a subscriber to the entire adobe suite. Photoshop is a fantastic product and you can do great things with it. I used to teach it to high school juniors and seniors at a career tech school. It has a steep learning curve but for basic stuff you can learn pretty much anything you need to know from either the Adobe training videos or by simply googling what it is you are trying to do and watching a 17 year old explain it on youtube.

Adobe as gone to a subscription based system and you can usually get photoshop for about $10 - $20 a month depending on sale pricing. Also, some libraries have photoshop on computers. Another option is the light version of photoshop which sells for about $75. If you are a student or teacher, you can actually get all the Adobe products for free. 

I highly recommend it. Every photo I take that goes out to the public, family or friends has some amount of photoshop work done to it. Plus I shoot everything in raw.

Someone mentioned hand drawn decals and there was a concern about the ink running. An option I would consider is to draw the design and then scan it. That way you can print to the decal paper using a color printer.


----------



## John P

That subscription thing kills me. I bought CorelDraw X7 for $200 and it's mine for life. I'd be spending more than that every year forever if I wanted PS. Some day angry villagers with pitchforks and torches will attack Adobe HQ.


----------



## spawndude

Microsoft is doing the same thing with Office 365.


----------



## scotpens

I work in the printing/copying business so I have access to a high-end laser copier for printing my own decals. As for graphics software, I use GIMP. As *Rattrap* mentioned upthread, it does just about everything Photoshop does -- and it's free.



JohnO1961 said:


> . . . Every photo I take that goes out to the public, family or friends has some amount of photoshop work done to it. Plus I shoot everything in raw.


You shoot pictures naked?

Oh, you mean raw Photoshop format! :tongue:


----------



## aussiemuscle308

Catherinerflynn said:


> - when I insert the picture into word, invariable, word doesn't import it at the same size as how it was in photoshop.


in photoshop, go IMAGE>IMAGE SIZE you can read the 'document size' and use that in Word (word has a spot to type the size of the image). it's at the end of the Picture format toolbar









you can also print directly from photoshop. FILE>PRINT WITH PREVIEW.
then you can specify what size you want and where on the page to print it.


----------



## John P

I think Word also has a "100%" size selection for the art. I see our formatting lady use it all the time when inserting art I've done for proposals at work.


----------

